# Your Top 5 Favorite Movies?



## KingdomBlade (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's something much simpler than my previous thread that was difficult to maintain. Simply list your five favorite movies with the director next to it in parentheses, akin to the "your favorite album" thread. Pretty simple this time. If you want, you can tell why you like it so much or something.

As for me, here's what my analytical sort of taste tells me:

1. Schindler's List (Spielberg)
- Incredibly powerful anti-war film that depicts the scenes and emotions with great force. The narration, artistic direction, and directing are all triumphant, paired with it's striking approach to real events.
2. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Gondry)
- A combination of fantasy and romance, this odd and delightful flick manages to play at my heartstrings very well. Using the fictional side of the plot as a device, this manages to go deep into human emotions.
3. Citizen Kane (Welles)
- What can I say? This is the favorite movie of every old, watered down critic who refuses to acknowledge "Star Wars" as the best movie ever. I agree with them, this movie is an incredible feat of storytelling.
4. 2001: A Space Odyssey (Kubrick)
- At first, I had absolutely no idea what was happening, but once I did understand, that precision of it all astounded me. The perfection to every detail was so incredible. The best directed movie ever created possibly.
5. Spirited Away (Miyazaki)
- This anime movie manages to capture themes of Japanese mythology, dislocation, and unfamiliarity with a lot of fascination. The best animated movie I have ever seen, just inching out my second favorite, WALL-E.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 29, 2011)

- Brave heart
- Contact
- My Sassy girl (Korean version).
- Nausicäa
-


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 29, 2011)

I can't call my favorite movie of all time, but I could post the movies I like instead.

Empire Strikes Back
Star Wars: a new hope
Return of the jedi
Kick Ass
Inception


----------



## justin05 (Aug 29, 2011)

Leap Year
Sassy Girl(both American and Korean Version)
Arthur
500 Days of Summer
My Girl and I(Korean Movie)


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 29, 2011)

Top five movies, eh? Well, this is a rough draft of the list...

- Top Gun. Seriously, fighter jets set to 80's music. 'nuff said. Even better I have an old VHS of it around here somewhere that my dad recorded from the telly for me the first time it ever aired. It's so old the channel doesn't even exist any more, and it has those classic 80's adverts. I have the same going for Empire Strikes back too. Those ads are worth watching the film in crappy grainy VHS quality for.

- Scott Pilgrim VS The World/Advent Children Complete. 'Cause I can understand. I often feel like the world is against me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That and it has the music from Zelda. Tied with Advent Children Complete as they both have classic gaming aspects, they both involve a lot of fighting, and they both utterly defy the laws of physics in every fight scene.

- The Core/Deep Impact. Tied spot 'cause I like disaster movies where you actually see the disaster. The comet hitting the earth in Deep Impact was great, I love how it wasn't some brilliant plan to save the world at the last second and all's well. The Core I just find a fascinating concept. Everything they try right up until the end just seems to make things worse, and I love how it was us that fucked it all up in the first place. 

- Guest House Paradiso. Richie and Eddie of Bottom fame running a hotel in classic Bottom style. Need I say more? If you've never seen this, go watch it. Right now. Feeeb!

- Empire Strikes Back. Because much like Deep Impact I love how not everybody wins. Luke gets fucked up for being so eager to prove himself, Han is frozen in carbonite, it's just such a swerve from the traditional 'goodies turn it all around in the last few seconds' ending. It dared to go there and not give the punters the good ending they all expected. I regretably never saw it in the cinemas but I can imagine the sounds people made the first time Vader uttered those words burned into our minds since time immemorial. It was a great film, great story, great effects, and it fucked with our minds. Classic in every sense of the word.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 29, 2011)

A top 5 is kind of difficult, because I know I will inevitably leave something out. Still, I'll give it a shot (in no particular order)

-John Carpenter's The Thing. This is probably the scariest film I have ever seen, and I am the kind of person who generally isn't frightened by movies. Everything in the movie is amazing; the cast, direction, the writing, the special effects, everything. It creates a real sense of tension and dread, and the ambiguous ending is impossible to forget.

- Terminator 2: Judgement Day. One of the greatest sequels of all time period, and probably James Cameron's best film (And this is the guy who made Aliens). This movie is very well written and, in some way, touching. At the same time, it has kick ass action scenes and revolutionary special effects that still hold up to this day.

- Day of the Dead. While Dawn of the Dead is often regarded as Romero's best zombie film, I would have to argue that Day is his true masterpiece. The special effects (especially the gore) far surpass that of Dawn's, the characters are more memorable (especially Captain Rhodes), and the central conflict is better realized. I would definitely say that this is the greatest zombie film ever made.

- Brazil. So, That Guy With The Glasses made a list of his 20 favorite movies, and this topped it at number 1. I was curious, wondering how good it could possibly be, and so I checked it out. I am so glad I did. This is Terry Gilliam at his finest, and from the bizarre, surreal imagery to the story of a dreamer trying to find freedom in a bureaucratic dystopia, it definitely leaves an impact. This is definitely worth checking out. 

- Black Dynamite - I guess I should add a comedy to here, ya jive turkeys. When it was released, I feel like a lot of people failed to take note, which is a shame; it's a hysterical. Basically, it's a parody and loving homage to the Blaxploitation flicks of the 1970s, and imitates them, from hokey acting to bad cinematography to corny anti-smack themes. This is how you intentionally make a film so bad it's amazing. If you never heard of it, see it now. Seriously.

Wow, I just realized I had to leave a lot of stuff out. Time for some honorable mentions: Wes Craven's New Nightmare, The Evil Dead Trilogy, Children of Men, In Bruges, There Will Be Blood, Clerks, The Empire Strikes Back, Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan, The Dark Knight, Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon, Up, The Incredibles...

Yeah, the list goes on.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 29, 2011)

I wont be able to list which one is the best, but i did enjoy to great lengths.
Source Code
Gundam 00 the movie
Proffesor Layton: The eternal diva
Sherlock Holmes


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

1. Spirited Away
2. Back to the Future parts 1+2 (tied)
3. Forrest Gump
4. Rocky 2
I can't think of 1 more at the moment, Howl's Moving Castle may be #5, though.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 29, 2011)

I'd rather post 5 movies I can watch repeatedly rather than try and name my 5 "favorites".

- Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
- Kick-Ass
- The Goonies
- Back to the Future 1
- The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

I guess another movie that really stuck with me was Kiki's Delivery service, it's not my favorite movie and it's not one of my favorite movies, however the majesty in this movie is amazing.  The environments are incredibly realistic while maintaining a surreal air as you won't be able to find a place like that on the planet, it's rather breathtaking.  Also, the characters are colorful, and while they give the movie a very "for kids" feel, it does have a darker side to it and really dabbles with the ingratitude and overall mean nature that is found in humans.  The story isn't the greatest or deepest, but it is very interesting and is handled in very interesting ways.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2011)

Across the Universe
Children of Men
The Boondock Saints 
Summer Wars
The Secret of NIMH

In that order....although I would like to mention Sweeny Todd as well.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2011)

1 - Star Wars - The Phantom Menace
2 - Mortal Kombat 2
3  - Star Wars - Attack of the Clones
4 - The Green Mile
5 - Transformers

I enjoyed all 6 Star Wars movies, but Revenge of the Sith was kinda dissapointing for me.
Spiderman, X-Men, Terminator, Stardust, Harry Potter and many, many other movies that are on my all time favourite list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I guess there is really no particular order lol.


@A Gay Little Catboy
lol I need to give Children of Men a go. When I watched it back then.. the plot made little to no sense to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Across the Universe
> Children of Men
> The Boondock Saints
> Summer Wars
> ...


I really need to see Summer Wars, I hear it's really good.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though it is almost the same as Digimon the Movie (not a big shock there since it was made by the same guy) but still a damn good movie
@ Tanveer, Children of men isn't a straight forward movie and really isn't about what happened, but more about how people would react to something like that happening.


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 29, 2011)

1) The illusionist
2) Tron
3) The dark knight
4) Mystery science theater 3000: the movie
5) Serenity


----------



## Nebz (Aug 29, 2011)

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back - Trying to pick out of the six was pretty hard but this is definitely the most enjoyable of them all.

Across The Universe - I watched this about a year or 2 ago. I'm not a big fan of musicals but it was very... lovely. Being a fan of The Beatles, this definitely takes its place as a top in my book.

Enter The Dragon - Classic Bruce Lee flick, imo. I swear I see this movie once every year and every time I do I find it to be more amazing than the last. If someone has never seen this (which I find hard to believe) then shame on you!

Batman Begins - Being my favorite superhero, I love the direction they took with Batman in this one.

The Room - Most hilarious film I've ever watched even if it weren't meant to be this way. I love Adult Swim for Playing this every April Fools Day.


This isn't in any order. I wouldn't know which one to put above the other but these are definitely my top   favorite movies. I probably have others in mind to replace one or 2 of these but I can't think of them right now....


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 29, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> - Empire Strikes Back. Because much like Deep Impact I love how not everybody wins. Luke gets fucked up for being so eager to prove himself, Han is frozen in carbonite, it's just such a swerve from the traditional 'goodies turn it all around in the last few seconds' ending. It dared to go there and not give the punters the good ending they all expected. I regretably never saw it in the cinemas but I can imagine the sounds people made the first time Vader uttered those words burned into our minds since time immemorial. It was a great film, great story, great effects, and it fucked with our minds. Classic in every sense of the word.



...spoiler alert much?  jeez...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2011)

Back to the Future pt. 2
Toy Story 3
Inception
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
Terminator 2

In no particular order.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 29, 2011)

-Forrest Gump

-Final Fantasy: Advent Children-Complete

-That's What I Am

-The Shawshank Redemption 

-Saving Private Ryan

-Shutter Island

-Pulp Fiction

-Fight Club

-I am Sam



Oh crap..looks like i went on too long...sorry about that.

I difficult to just choose 5.......


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously dude? The movie was released 31 years ago. If you haven't seen it by then, chances are you won't be seeing it soon.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> -Forrest Gump
> 
> -Final Fantasy: Advent Children-Complete
> 
> ...


Actually thanks for that, I forgot Forrest Gump.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 29, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Twas a simple joke.  I would assume (though you know what happens when you assume...) that everyone, who might have even the slightest interest in GBAtemp, has seen said movie.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what's funny about that, there are a crapload of teenagers that haven't seen episodes 4-6 of Star Wars.  It's really sad.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have seen Episode 4-6 but that was like... LONG AGO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
I only remember episode 6 clearly lol.
Someday, I need to watch 4 and 5 to get back those memories.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2011)

In no order:

The Big Lebowski
Ghostbusters
Back to the Future
Shaun of the Dead
Pulp Fiction

Maybe one day Scot Pilgrim Vs The World will edge Pulp Fiction out, not sure only saw SPVTW  twice.




			
				Blaze163 said:
			
		

> - Guest House Paradiso. Richie and Eddie of Bottom fame running a hotel in classic Bottom style. Need I say more? If you've never seen this, go watch it. Right now. Feeeb!


Never thought I'd ever see someone say anything positive about this film! I love Rik and Aides work on Young Ones, Bottom, Comic Strip and even Filthy Rich & Cat Flap had its moments but never for the life of me could I enjoy that film.

Each to their own though, I mean I still cannot get into Star Wars.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 29, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I have seen Episode 4-6 but that was like... LONG AGO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you remember because of the Ewoks, don't you...  those damn Ewoks...


...and dammit!  how could I forget Ghostbusters!!!


----------



## machomuu (Aug 29, 2011)

I really liked SPVTW, which is odd because I don't like Micheal Cera, but the way he played Scott Pilgrim was very well done and very funny, though I do want to know...is the Scott Pilgrim in the comic/game anything like the Scott Pilgrim in the movie?


----------



## Issac (Aug 29, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Across the Universe
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Nebz @ Aug 29 2011, 06:36 PM) Across The Universe - I watched this about a year or 2 ago. I'm not a big fan of musicals but it was very... lovely. Being a fan of The Beatles, this definitely takes its place as a top in my book.



I love you guys!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is one of my favourites too, but other than that, I can't say really...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 29, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewoks? LOL maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Well, it was like 8-10 years ago that I watched Episode 6.
The others, I watched like WAY before that


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 30, 2011)

Mean Girls anyone? I'm so serious. It's not just a chick flick. My friends (even dudes) quote it all the time and I feel like it's definitely one of the funniest movies I have ever watched... if you haven't watched it, I will seriously come over to your house in my pjs with some popcorn and the dvd and force you to watch it with me!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 30, 2011)

-Ewoks: The Battle for Endor
-Princess Mononoke
-Grave of the Fireflies
-James Cameron's Avatar
-Akira


----------



## sputnix (Aug 30, 2011)

5.The Room [tommy wiseau FTW]
4.The Drunken Master 2
3.Horrible Bosses
2.Star Wars [4-6]
1.Hot Fuzz


----------



## bowser (Aug 30, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I have seen Episode 4-6 but that was like... LONG AGO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait for the upcoming extended blu-ray editions...

Hell I'm waiting for the upcoming releases remastered in 3D!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 30, 2011)

My top 5 movies:
-Suzumiya Haruhi no Shoushitsu
-Summer Wars
-The Beast and the Beauty
-My Sassy Girl (KOR)
-Honesty


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 30, 2011)

-OldBoy

7th favorite movie


----------

